# Was ist besser: Tabellen oder Spalten



## internet (1. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Programm mit über 20 Tabellen. 
Nun würde mich folgendes interessieren:

Ich habe beispielsweise oftmals eine 1:1 Beziehung:

Beispiel: 
*User <---> UserInformation*

Einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich nicht alles in einer Tabelle speichern möchte.
Nun stellt für mich jedoch die Frage, ob das aus Sicht der Performance wirklich gut ist?
Oder wäre es besser alles in eine Tabelle zu speichern.
Also eine Tabelle mit 80 Spalten?


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

Liegt wohl da dran, dass dein DB Modell unzureichend ist.

Pauschal kann man das so nicht sagen.


----------

